# Fruit Jar Lids



## Maine Digger (May 20, 2004)

Hi All, I'm curious if anyone has come up with any unique ideas with what to do with all the glass mason jar lids, that you like I, must find when digging.[8D]  I'm not exagerating when I say I must have upwards of 100 now.[&:]  I keep the 'Maltese Cross' types and some listerine or amythest colored ones separate; but theres all those commons! I've thought of attempting to make a 'stain glass' window with them during the 'off season'. Any ideas?


----------



## diginit (May 21, 2004)

Howdy Norm,
  Do you ever shoot skeet? Glass is better than clay pidgons.How about a wind chime?But seriously,I've dug 15 masons and found only 2 lids.I don't know if california history goes back far enough to use glass lids or not. Could you post a pic?I'm sure you know that at $1 ea. thats a hundred bucks. It seems to me that alot of collectors would like to complete their jars with caps.Unless there is just no market for these.I've heard of a company of housewifes that started by posting all kinds of JUNK ,just trash, on e-bay and made huge profits.They are selling anything they could find on the curb! It was amazing that poeple were buying. Good Luck!                 Jim


----------



## Maine Digger (May 21, 2004)

Hi Jim, I realize the 'Maltese' lids are worth up to $3/$4 each, and even the zinc rims/rings are sought by a lot of collectors. I'll pull them together and take a 'group' picture[8D] Actually, I'll make up a group of each type, rather than multiples. I thought of the wind chime idea, but they just seem to 'clunk' rather than chime[]


----------



## bigkitty53 (May 21, 2004)

Hi Norm,
              If you have the quantity and the variety you could glue alternative coloured/sized lids in small stacks as candle holders.Or individually,use them as a base for miniature dried flower arrangements and sell 'em as paperweights![8D]

 Just a thought[&:]

 KAT


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 21, 2004)

Hey Norm ,
  Check your lids out carefully before you skeet shoot ! [] I have seen Collectors pay several hundred dollars for just one lid that was that certain color and/or that ultra rare embossing on them to make their jar they have with no lid complete.


----------



## Maine Digger (May 21, 2004)

Hi Brian, all kidding aside, yes I've seen some lids go for quite handsome sums as well. At the national show in Saratoga a couple of years ago a guy paid $700 for a particular CLAMP for a fruit jar. Here is Maine we have one of the foremost collectors dealers of fruit jars, and they sell the plain ones 5 for a $1; but they go up considerably depending upon markings, colors etc. I think a lot of people must have passed them up who got into some of the dig sites back in the 60s. I've found them stacked or piled 10 - 12 deep at some sites that were previously dug back then.  I find them too nice to leave behind. [8D]


----------



## bne74honda (May 30, 2004)

Hello All,

 I too have amassed quite a collection of these glass lids and have NEVER thought of getting rid of them. Heck, I use them to finish off my jars and sometimes use them in current jars when making my relish! 

 I keep 'em! Even if you just lay them out at a flea market or garage sale, someone could need them for current use.

 Brian


----------



## IRISH (May 30, 2004)

[]  just had to laugh at the thought of using them as skeet targets ,  I can just see the look of horror on Oz-rileys face [] (he likes his jars AND lids).


----------



## diginit (Jun 3, 2004)

Hey folks, I was only kidding about the skeet shoot. I love old glass too! Norm, I saw a very welldone mobile hung on a friends porch. It was combination of different colored glass lids and old bottle repros. Said it was a flea market deal. The greens and blues really looked great in the sun.


----------



## luvtodig (Jun 10, 2004)

If it were not for these, I would be finding nothing at all[]  We walked a creek yesterday, before the rain storm set in[]  lot's of broken glass, and one milk glass lid[] I did not get skunked...but of course walked too far in the creek, " just a little further, I know there will be bottles sticking out of the bank" I told my boyfriend...just then the heavens opened up...and it poured!  we had to go up the bank and run for the truck, through a corn field..we were soaked[&:]  we had a blast!  I washed my little lid, it now sits in the window sill by my other lid I found at the homestead...treasures[]


----------

